# New from Gtechniq



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Part 2 of our 4-part series that discusses the new 2021 products.
In this episode, we talk about our product improvements and announce the launch of our all-new Ceramic G Wash.
These new products are set to launch in the first quarter of 2021


----------

